# Electronics Engineer - 233411 - 189/190 - 2017-2018



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to create this thread to welcome discussion for Electronics Engineers who applied for VISA 189 and 190 round 2017-2018.

My data is as follows:

Electronics Engineer:

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points.
Relevant exp.: 10 points.
PTE: 10 points
=> 65 for 189
EOI DOE: 31-Jul-2017

Welcome for joining


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

hi,
have you done your skills assessment by EA?



sebolcat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to create this thread to welcome discussion for Electronics Engineers who applied for VISA 189 and 190 round 2017-2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> hi,
> have you done your skills assessment by EA?


I received skill assessment in May 2017, with relevant skilled exp.

How about you bro?


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi
I am looking for Visa 189/190 for migration to Australia. 
My Details are as under:
D.O.B: 05 October 1984
Education: B.E. Electronics (University of Pune) in 2006
MBA-Marketing and IT (University of Pune) in 2009

Work Experience: Bank for past 8 years (Customer service, Relationship Manager, Branch Head)

Can I apply for visa 189/190 under ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer ?

I can score 60 for 189; and 65 in visa 190.
Do you think these points score will be sufficient or not?
Will there be any problems in EA assessment since there is a gap after my education BE graduation since 2006????

Please guide,


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> Hi
> I am looking for Visa 189/190 for migration to Australia.
> My Details are as under:
> D.O.B: 05 October 1984
> ...


Hi rahulddam,
I would like to share my experience.
1/ I think 60 is sufficient but you may wait a bit longer before receiving an invitation.
2/ Education gap: it is not a matter because gaps were within my BE, MA, and PhD too, and EA counted as I worked between these gaps. Also, it depends on which qualification you want to use for qualification. It appears to me that you want to use your BE for qualification so my answer is if you work between BE and MA, it's fine.


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks.
In my case:
Degree BE in 2006
MBA 2009
Irrelevant work ex since 2009 till date



sebolcat said:


> Hi rahulddam,
> I would like to share my experience.
> 1/ I think 60 is sufficient but you may wait a bit longer before receiving an invitation.
> 2/ Education gap: it is not a matter because gaps were within my BE, MA, and PhD too, and EA counted as I worked between these gaps. Also, it depends on which qualification you want to use for qualification. It appears to me that you want to use your BE for qualification so my answer is if you work between BE and MA, it's fine.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sebolcat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to create this thread to welcome discussion for Electronics Engineers who applied for VISA 189 and 190 round 2017-2018.
> 
> ...



Dude .. keep trying with PTE. Best wishes.


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Dude .. keep trying with PTE. Best wishes.


Thank for your suggestion.

I got it now.

Updated DOE with 75 points,

Cheers,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sebolcat said:


> Thank for your suggestion.
> 
> I got it now.
> 
> ...


Hello

With 75 an invite is sure shot BUT you won't be able to use it without actually scoring 79+ in all PTE sections.


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> With 75 an invite is sure shot BUT you won't be able to use it without actually scoring 79+ in all PTE sections.


Thanks for your advice.

It's L:79, R:87, S:88, W:90

So I think it's equivalent.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sebolcat said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> It's L:79, R:87, S:88, W:90
> 
> So I think it's equivalent.


Good to go. ANd be ready for the invite tomorrow

Arrange for VISA fee payment and doc upload


----------



## j3nson (Nov 4, 2016)

sebolcat said:


> Hi rahulddam,
> I would like to share my experience.
> 1/ I think 60 is sufficient but you may wait a bit longer before receiving an invitation.
> 2/ Education gap: it is not a matter because gaps were within my BE, MA, and PhD too, and EA counted as I worked between these gaps. Also, it depends on which qualification you want to use for qualification. It appears to me that you want to use your BE for qualification so my answer is if you work between BE and MA, it's fine.



But I realised that Electronics Engineer - 233411 is categorised as pro rata occupation that cut off at 70 pts for the previous invitation round of subclass 189. 

Meaning even the applicant has 60 or 65 pts, he/she is unlikely to be invited unless the cut off pts is being reduced.

I have calculated that I could only achieved 60 pts at most if i apply for subclass 190. 

1) Wonder anyone can advise if the cut off pts for subclass 190 is still maintained at 60? or share the same pro rata cut off pts of 70 with subclass 189?

2) Also, which state is nominating subclass 190 for Electronics Engineer - 233411?


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

My doe is 8/8/17 with 65 points in electronic engg. Shall i expect an invite on 6sep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> My doe is 8/8/17 with 65 points in electronic engg. Shall i expect an invite on 6sep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. That's way too optimistic. 

I don't think any 65 pointers for Electronic engineer are invited since july


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Nope. That's way too optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any 65 pointers for Electronic engineer are invited since july




When do you think they would be given a chance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> When do you think they would be given a chance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The backlog may be prior to that. Best way is wait and watch the trend.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello All,
I applied EOI on 1st September 2017 with 60 points for 189, Electronics Engineer,
Age: 30, 
language: 10
Work Ex: 5
Education: 15
Total: 60

I know it takes very long for 60 points. I am not in hurry and would be happy if I get invite before April-2018. May I know when I can expect invite? Should I wait for PCC and medical until I get invited, or should I start the process now? Please let me know. Thanks 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Need some help here, please.

This is for my brother. I have PR and want to sponsor him.
He completed his engineering in Electronics and Electrical in 2012 and after a year's gap (not working), completed his MBA in marketing and operations in 2015.

His first job was in IT but now his profile involves handling commercial contracts at airport.

I am wondering if he should apply for skill assessment as Electronics engineer or should he go for Contracts administrator since that is aligned with his recent most degree. I want to apply for his 189.

Please advise.


----------



## trungbui908 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello, sebolcat,

As I saw you maybe a Vietnamese. Can I talk with you?


----------



## ali_1010 (Mar 11, 2018)

can the electronic engineer be assessed as electrical based on their graduation project? if write accordingly the instruction of Anszco?




sebolcat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to create this thread to welcome discussion for Electronics Engineers who applied for VISA 189 and 190 round 2017-2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## ali_1010 (Mar 11, 2018)

can the electronic engineer be assessed as electrical based on their graduation project? if write accordingly the instruction of Anszco?


j3nson said:


> But I realised that Electronics Engineer - 233411 is categorised as pro rata occupation that cut off at 70 pts for the previous invitation round of subclass 189.
> 
> Meaning even the applicant has 60 or 65 pts, he/she is unlikely to be invited unless the cut off pts is being reduced.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Mate, 

Might I have a chance for 190 with 60+5? Anyone in here achieve that? 

Thanks,


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Guys

I have a silent reader on EXPATFORUMS for a while now as I was preparing for PR process. I am now ready to file my EOI under ANZSCO 2334 (Electronics Engineering)

My points split up is

Age - 30
Education - 15 - Positive assessment received
English PTA - 20 - PTE A scored 90/90

With 65 points (189 Visa), I know getting invited for 189 will be a long - long wait

Do we have any idea or any member who has been successfully nominated by NSW with 65+5 points in the current program year ? 

Also, where does electronics engineering stack against other pro rate occupations in terms of number of applicants and number of invitation per se. I hardly see any discussion about our occupation code compared to ICT/Software which makes me think, if number of aspirants under the Electronics Engineering may be less numbered which could probably mean , all of us do have a genuine chance of an invite since NSW does look occupation as the first criteria 

Any thoughts are welcome and hope this thread sees more discussions:rockon:


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a silent reader on EXPATFORUMS for a while now as I was preparing for PR process. I am now ready to file my EOI under ANZSCO 2334 (Electronics Engineering)
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have been waiting for the invite since Feb 2018 with 70 points(Electronics Engineer). Last round saw the pattern change where non-pros with 70 points got the invites. Can you tell me what is your DOE?
Also, any luck with 190 NSW?


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi,
> I have been waiting for the invite since Feb 2018 with 70 points(Electronics Engineer). Last round saw the pattern change where non-pros with 70 points got the invites. Can you tell me what is your DOE?
> Also, any luck with 190 NSW?



Hi,
I am also in electronics engineer 70 point since 14jan 2018 but no luck so far.
is trying for 190 a good idea ?

I will loose 5 points in septemb due to age.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

kuhadv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in electronics engineer 70 point since 14jan 2018 but no luck so far.
> 
> ...




I would say try it. I have applied for 190, but no luck so far. 
What are your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think electronics engineers change their field. For instance, some are shifted towards software side, network side etc.
You are right I have seen few electronics in que.
I hope in few months points will come till 65,...


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> I would say try it. I have applied for 190, but no luck so far.
> What are your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Age 30
PTE 10
EXP 15
EDU 15
EIO JAN 18


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

kuhadv said:


> Age 30
> PTE 10
> EXP 15
> EDU 15
> EIO JAN 18




Why dont you write PTE? You can get 10 extra points if you score 79+. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> I think electronics engineers change their field. For instance, some are shifted towards software side, network side etc.
> You are right I have seen few electronics in que.
> I hope in few months points will come till 65,...




Points coming down to 65 is almost impossible according to the trend we are seeing. We can only hope that they increase number of invites in the coming rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Did anyone submit EOI for subclass 190(Electronics Engineer) NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

I did with 65+5 in May 2018.

Your score?


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> I did with 65+5 in May 2018.
> 
> Your score?




70+5
Do you think we will be invited by states?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> 70+5
> Do you think we will be invited by states?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one can predict states sponsorship 

Even those with minimum basic points have also been invited
Points are not the only factor when deciding SS

Cheers


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> No one can predict states sponsorship
> 
> Even those with minimum basic points have also been invited
> Points are not the only factor when deciding SS
> ...




Thanks newbienz.
Does it mean that DOE plays the role?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Thanks newbienz.
> Does it mean that DOE plays the role?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is DOE ?

Each states have their own department which decides on whom to invite based on the feedback they get from the residents

It has nothing to do with the federal government 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ejaz26 said:


> Thanks newbienz.
> Does it mean that DOE plays the role?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


doe does not play a role.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What is DOE ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. I was assuming that, this also works on a queue basis. I was wrong. 
Can you please tell me what do you mean by “feedback from residents”

Are these the feedback from the industries who need skilled people?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Ok. I was assuming that, this also works on a queue basis. I was wrong.
> Can you please tell me what do you mean by “feedback from residents”
> 
> Are these the feedback from the industries who need skilled people?
> ...


The feedback would be from the industries, businesses and their own department of employment likely

Only VIc as far as I know has a very professional approach and has a panel made up of business representatives and bureaucrats to take a decision on invites

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The feedback would be from the industries, businesses and their own department of employment likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Newbienz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

*Any hope for 70 pointers receiving invite*

Hi Mates,

I have recently updated my EOI invitation with 70 points after clearing the NAATI exam on 2/08/2018. I was quite hopeful of receiving the invite sooner but seeing the current situation and trends seem it will take quite long to receive one. Can any Electronics Engineer who received an invite can comment on what point level they have received one?
Any idea by what time one can expect the invite for Electronics Engg standing at 70 points, EOI Date 2 August?
Is the situation only going to make worse for Electronics Engineers?

Electronics Engineer: | 233411

Age: 30 pts | PTE: 20 | Degree: 15 | NAATI: 5
EOI DOE (189): 2 Aug 2018 | 70 pts, 190 - 75 pts, 489 -80 pts
Invite: Waiting :ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

preetkomal said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have recently updated my EOI invitation with 70 points after clearing the NAATI exam on 2/08/2018. I was quite hopeful of receiving the invite sooner but seeing the current situation and trends seem it will take quite long to receive one. Can any Electronics Engineer who received an invite can comment on what point level they have received one?
> Any idea by what time one can expect the invite for Electronics Engg standing at 70 points, EOI Date 2 August?
> ...


Where did you appear for naati? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Where did you appear for naati?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I appeared in Australia. I moved to Australia one year back but I can't change my details here as I am a new user. Are you also waiting for your Electronics Engineering invite? How many points did you get?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

preetkomal said:


> I appeared in Australia. I moved to Australia one year back but I can't change my details here as I am a new user. Are you also waiting for your Electronics Engineering invite? How many points did you get?


65 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

preetkomal said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, 
Even Im waiting for the invitation. 70 points DOE 02/02/2018. 
11th August invited 80 pointers for Electronics Engineering according to Iscah’s website. 
I think less numbers are being invited for our stream. Im not sure why. 
Waiting waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi,
> Even Im waiting for the invitation. 70 points DOE 02/02/2018.
> 11th August invited 80 pointers for Electronics Engineering according to Iscah’s website.
> I think less numbers are being invited for our stream. Im not sure why.
> ...


Thanks for your reply Ejaz! It seems we are in the same boat. I hope you get your invite as soon as possible, then only I will also be able to receive the invite.

I have found the following information on ISCAH's website. And based on that information the situation looks very grim for our occupation.

"Each occupation (except Accountants) has an occupational ceiling equivalent to 6% of the total workforce in Australia. For some occupations such as Other Engineering Professionals and Electronics Engineers, this figure ended up being less than 1000. DoHA have had a policy since 2013 to round UP these low ceilings to 1000. This has advantaged of course these two occupations. If DoHA instead give these two occupations their correct occupational ceiling of 6% it looks like their true occupational ceilings could be just 696 for Other Engineering Professionals and 210 for Electronics Engineers.
Both occupations received unusually low invitations on the 11th July 2018. We are not saying that this is the reasoning behind that, but we are trying to confirm with DoHA as this is one possible explanation for such low numbers (there are other explanations)."

Source: ISCAHs Skill Select Assessment August 2018 (Go to Iscah . com / news)
Page Number: 2, Heading: "Electronics Engineers and Other Engineering Professionals- their true occupational ceiling"

If their apprehensions are true, I didn't see any chance for myself with 70 or even 75 points in the coming days. 210 ceiling only is good for nothing for us, I believe.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

preetkomal said:


> Thanks for your reply Ejaz! It seems we are in the same boat. I hope you get your invite as soon as possible, then only I will also be able to receive the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im also feeling that we, electronics engineers(70 pointers) have no chances of receiving invitation with this current trend. Even increasing the points seems waste of time and money. 

By the way, what are your DOE, point score, on/off shore @preetkomal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

preetkomal said:


> Thanks for your reply Ejaz! It seems we are in the same boat. I hope you get your invite as soon as possible, then only I will also be able to receive the invite.
> 
> I have found the following information on ISCAH's website. And based on that information the situation looks very grim for our occupation.
> 
> ...



Next month, i will loose my 5 points due to age as i turn 32, and will be on score 65 just eligible. Now question is how long it will take for a person with 65 to get invite when EOI get updated in next month.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

kuhadv said:


> Next month, i will loose my 5 points due to age as i turn 32, and will be on score 65 just eligible. Now question is how long it will take for a person with 65 to get invite when EOI get updated in next month.




The backlog on 70 points is from December 2017 and on 65 is somewhere near August 2017. With 65 points, I would say it will be taking a long long wait. Even 70 pointers are not sure if they can get an ITA. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

SOmething fishy is going on with 233411. If what ISCAH says is true then the 210 ceiling is no good as there won't be enough room to fit any 65, 70, 75 pointer. I hope this was a miscalculation on DoHA's part and they invite the usual number i.e. 80+ invites to electronics engineers every round until the end of this financial year.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> SOmething fishy is going on with 233411. If what ISCAH says is true then the 210 ceiling is no good as there won't be enough room to fit any 65, 70, 75 pointer. I hope this was a miscalculation on DoHA's part and they invite the usual number i.e. 80+ invites to electronics engineers every round until the end of this financial year.




I hope too. Getting 80+ points is nearly impossible. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

210 as a ceiling value is absolute hammering..!! I wish it is not true.. I wish they send atleast 50 invites to electronics every round... it seems like they are not even sending 20 now.. :-( what a bad luck..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> 210 as a ceiling value is absolute hammering..!! I wish it is not true.. I wish they send atleast 50 invites to electronics every round... it seems like they are not even sending 20 now.. :-( what a bad luck..


They are sending line 3-5 invites per round/month. 50 invites would solve backlog issue, majorly for 70 pointers.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> They are sending line 3-5 invites per round/month. 50 invites would solve backlog issue, majorly for 70 pointers.


Can't see that happening bro :-( and here I am waiting with a 1 day gap to invite with 70 points.. what a tough luck..


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Do we know for sure how much invites you electronics is getting?this time 80 and 85 pointers got invite which is a first in a long time I think

It suggest the invites may still be in single digits.... So unfair.. Probably the occupation itself is under review.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

dragonmigrant said:


> Can't see that happening bro :-( and here I am waiting with a 1 day gap to invite with 70 points.. what a tough luck..


Things should be better in the coming rounds. We can only hope. Every time we reach a score, the bar is raised.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Do we know for sure how much invites you electronics is getting?this time 80 and 85 pointers got invite which is a first in a long time I think
> 
> It suggest the invites may still be in single digits.... So unfair.. Probably the occupation itself is under review..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


There is a high chance for that. Aussiz group said one of their clients with 75 points and DOE 2nd July got invited. But still, it leaves a gap of 6 weeks. So the invites have to be less than 10. 

I wish they bring it back to 50..!!


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

kuhadv said:


> Next month, i will loose my 5 points due to age as i turn 32, and will be on score 65 just eligible. Now question is how long it will take for a person with 65 to get invite when EOI get updated in next month.


The future doesn't look very good buddy. I am not very hopeful of receiving the invite with 70 points. 
You should try and get Australian Work Experience or sit for the NAATI test to get the five points back or further increase your points.


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Im also feeling that we, electronics engineers(70 pointers) have no chances of receiving invitation with this current trend. Even increasing the points seems waste of time and money.
> 
> By the way, what are your DOE, point score, on/off shore @preetkomal?
> 
> ...


You're right Ejaz. I am also not left with anymore strategies and have almost cleared all the exams. It does costs a lot of time and effort to increase our points tally, I agree.

My DOE is 2/08/2018. Point Score - 70. On Shore - On Student Visa


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Can't see that happening bro :-( and here I am waiting with a 1-day gap to invite with 70 points.. what a tough luck..


Hey mate! I noticed the same thing when I saw your signature a few weeks back. I looked into the cut off movement and then realised that you just missed it by a day.
Still stay positive mate, you will be the bearer of good news for all of us. I am also a 70 pointer and lodged my EOI on 2 August 2018.

I hope you get your invitation very very soon!

-----------------------------------
Electronics Engineer - 70 pts
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE-A: 20
NAATI: 5
EOI Lodge: 2 August 2018


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> SOmething fishy is going on with 233411. If what ISCAH says is true then the 210 ceiling is no good as there won't be enough room to fit any 65, 70, 75 pointer. I hope this was a miscalculation on DoHA's part and they invite the usual number i.e. 80+ invites to electronics engineers every round until the end of this financial year.


I hope against hope that there was some miscalculation involved and DOHA will invite 80+ engineers every round. I feel the DOHA needs to at least share the information with the people who are applying as Electronics Engineer. We deserve to be at least informed that how many invites they will be sending this month/year and what is the reason for delay etc.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

preetkomal said:


> Hey mate! I noticed the same thing when I saw your signature a few weeks back. I looked into the cut off movement and then realised that you just missed it by a day.
> Still stay positive mate, you will be the bearer of good news for all of us. I am also a 70 pointer and lodged my EOI on 2 August 2018.
> 
> I hope you get your invitation very very soon!
> ...


Thanks a lot for that motivation bro.. I wish and hope that I can bring some positive news to you guys very soon..!!


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

preetkomal said:


> You're right Ejaz. I am also not left with anymore strategies and have almost cleared all the exams. It does costs a lot of time and effort to increase our points tally, I agree.
> 
> My DOE is 2/08/2018. Point Score - 70. On Shore - On Student Visa


Hi Preetkomal, 
Go for NAATI, it at least is worth a try to gain points back and wait on higher points than being out of the league.

Regards,
Ejaz


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi Preetkomal,
> Go for NAATI, it at least is worth a try to gain points back and wait on higher points than being out of the league.
> 
> Regards,
> Ejaz


Thanks for your suggestion Ejaz. I haven't mentioned my signatures correctly that's why you missed it. 

I already cleared the NAATI exam and that is how I reached 70 points. I can't think of any other avenues now, yo gain more points.

Thanks for the advise though!

-----------------------------------
Electronics Engineer - 70 pts
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE-A: 20
NAATI: 5
EOI Lodge: 2 August 2018


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi Preetkomal,
> Go for NAATI, it at least is worth a try to gain points back and wait on higher points than being out of the league.
> 
> Regards,
> Ejaz


Sorry, just noticed your signature. You have already cleared NAATI


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

The ISCAH estimate for our occupation doesn't appear very convincing for those having 70 or lesser points; including me.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

preetkomal said:


> The ISCAH estimate for our occupation doesn't appear very convincing for those having 70 or lesser points; including me.


Heartbreaking estimations..!! Hoping that it turns out to be wrong..


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Heartbreaking estimations..!! Hoping that it turns out to be wrong..


Yes mate, try to reach 75 points level; if that's possible anyhow. I feel that is one of the best options now. I hope you still are left with any venues from where you can increase your points tally. I have exploited all for my profile.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I need a bit of help. 
If I want to claim points for work experience, do I need to be working as an Electronic Engineer or it is enough to provide my duties on thd job? If anyone has a format of the letter which I can use as a reference, it will be very helpful.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Dear All,
The official Skillselect round results for August are out and the Occupational Ceilings has also been updated.
The occupational ceiling for our occupation has been reduced to 300 from 1000. 
In the 11 August round, 21 invitations has been issued. The cutoff date was 19 July 2018.
Doesn't feel like I will be able to receive PR with 70 points any sooner.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> Sorry, just noticed your signature. You have already cleared NAATI


Can you please advise if one can go for NAATI test in India???? or is it only available in Australia???? Please advise


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Thanks a lot for that motivation bro.. I wish and hope that I can bring some positive news to you guys very soon..!!


Hi, It seems we are travelling on same boat, except for the fact I am electrical engineer and making 70 points, can you please advise me how I can also go for NAATI test in India to claim 5 points. What is the complete process for booking the test and what is the website. My friend told me this test is only possible in Australia and people travel to Australia to appear fro this test. 

Secondly, I want to understand from you how did you manage to score 79+ that you are making 20 points, advise me some tips and tricks as I am falling short of points and not able to get 79+ in all. Please give some vital advise.

Please help!!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hi, It seems we are travelling on same boat, except for the fact I am electrical engineer and making 70 points, can you please advise me how I can also go for NAATI test in India to claim 5 points. What is the complete process for booking the test and what is the website. My friend told me this test is only possible in Australia and people travel to Australia to appear fro this test.
> 
> Secondly, I want to understand from you how did you manage to score 79+ that you are making 20 points, advise me some tips and tricks as I am falling short of points and not able to get 79+ in all. Please give some vital advise.
> 
> Please help!!!


what? An electrical engineer with 70 points is struggling?
no way, with 70 you will get within two rounds for sure.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Can you please advise if one can go for NAATI test in India???? or is it only available in Australia???? Please advise


NAATI is only in Australia. You have to travel to Australia for the exam.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

preetkomal said:


> Dear All,
> The official Skillselect round results for August are out and the Occupational Ceilings has also been updated.
> The occupational ceiling for our occupation has been reduced to 300 from 1000.
> In the 11 August round, 21 invitations has been issued. The cutoff date was 19 July 2018.
> Doesn't feel like I will be able to receive PR with 70 points any sooner.


70 can be tough with this same numbers.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Can you please advise if one can go for NAATI test in India???? or is it only available in Australia???? Please advise




NAATI is only available in Australia. You can book the exam and come on vist for the exam. You will be spending too much for this. Give it a shot if its worth it.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> NAATI is only available in Australia. You can book the exam and come on vist for the exam. You will be spending too much for this. Give it a shot if its worth it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I support that if you have surety that after getting that 5 extra points you will get invite you can go for it. Otherwise, your spending will be a lot.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> what? An electrical engineer with 70 points is struggling?
> no way, with 70 you will get within two rounds for sure.


Dear josygeorge000,

Do you mean "Electrical Engineer" is very high in Demand in Australia even more than other engineer occupation like civil, mechanical & electronics engineer. Is there any source on DHA / any state website where I can find information regarding Electrical Engineer invitation for 189/190. As per latest DHA invitation round results or previous ones also, I could not see anywhere results particularly for Electrical Engineer. 
If you have any knowledge regarding this subject please advise..It will be greatly appreciated!!
If anyone wants to put some light on my query above to give me some clarity as I am in worry with 70 points (Electrical Engineer), I shall be turning to Age- 33 after 8 months. My points will go down to 65 due to 5 less in age. Please suggest.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Dear josygeorge000,
> 
> Do you mean "Electrical Engineer" is very high in Demand in Australia even more than other engineer occupation like civil, mechanical & electronics engineer. Is there any source on DHA / any state website where I can find information regarding Electrical Engineer invitation for 189/190. As per latest DHA invitation round results or previous ones also, I could not see anywhere results particularly for Electrical Engineer.
> If you have any knowledge regarding this subject please advise..It will be greatly appreciated!!
> If anyone wants to put some light on my query above to give me some clarity as I am in worry with 70 points (Electrical Engineer), I shall be turning to Age- 33 after 8 months. My points will go down to 65 due to 5 less in age. Please suggest.


What is your DOE? with 70 points?
You are non-pro rata, that means 70 pointers are gotten invited up to May 29, 2018. So you are in that queue and calculate as per that. Since you are in pro-rata you will not see your occupation in the results but under non-pro invite.


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello Fellow Electronics Engineers,
As per the unofficial results of 11 September round the cut off date has lowered down further to less than a month.
What do you think about the next round?
Can we expect some movement for 70 pointers based on this trend?
I know and I can sound overly optimistic as there might be less than 250 invites left for the whole year now. Still would like to hear your opinion on this.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Brothers,

So, all 70 pointers must be clear now.
There should be no backlog of 70 pointers now.
I am hoping for 65 turn, otherwise PTE is my last hope.
However, the ceiling for us is also very alarming...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> So, all 70 pointers must be clear now.
> There should be no backlog of 70 pointers now.
> ...


Better to write the exam when you have a possibility. If you wait there may be problems and ceiling number is very alarming and frightening.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> So, all 70 pointers must be clear now.
> There should be no backlog of 70 pointers now.
> ...



Hi Areeb,
Where did you see that Electronics Engineering with 70 points backlog was cleared? According to Iscah’s website, 11th Oct unofficial results: 70 point electronics was invited having DOE 13/12/2017. 
Electronics has only 300 invites for the year. I highly doubt if they invite 65 pointers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi Areeb,
> Where did you see that Electronics Engineering with 70 points backlog was cleared? According to Iscah’s website, 11th Oct unofficial results: 70 point electronics was invited having DOE 13/12/2017.
> Electronics has only 300 invites for the year. I highly doubt if they invite 65 pointers.
> 
> ...


I support that and I believe from next round onwards it may become more tight.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Did anyone get invite today? There are no updates regarding Electronics Engineering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Any 70 pointers got invite?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

According to Immitracker someone with DOE in Nov 5 got invited.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

75 points Nov 5


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

That 5 Nov guy was on 75 points


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

I think the electronics on 70 may be invited till the end of Dec 2017 in the previous round. There is a guy name Faisal on immitracker in for 70 points on 18 dec 2017, he is not replying to the messages, may be he received the invite.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

With non prorate queue almost cleared..is there hopes that 65 points start moving for pro ratas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s really hard to find updates for this occupation even for the agents.


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

it seems to be next to impossible to come on 65 points with 300 ceilings and the number of seats they release each round


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Pareshan,

What is your DOE and points?


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

70 points 9 feb


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

What about your?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

70 points Mar 1


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi sanykris,

any Updates on electronics?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Not much. I think one guy with DOE Jan 4 in Immitracker didn't get invite. So, I hope some 70 pointers till Dec end were invited.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry that guy had replied for Oct round when someone in the group had asked. He (Rawi) hasn't replied this time. Maybe he might have got..not sure..


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Ya I think so that 4 jan one might have got invite, that’s why he is not replying. they remain so active before the invite , and suddenly get disappear after they received it. See how quickly he responded for the October round because he hasn’t received that time.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah right


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

What is the job situation for Electronics Engineer in Australia? I have 8 years of Industrial experience related to Industrial Instrumentation and Control Systems.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

A guy in Immitracker with DOE 2/2/2018 has confirmed that he hasn't got invite. So, it'll be good if the cut-off moves somewhere in Jan.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Any further updates Pareshan?


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

No updates, trying all the possible sources. I am thinking that it has reached near about January in the last round. Really I don’t understand what it takes for the people to update themselves,after thy receive it. I am having doubts on the 4 January guy in immitracker he might have received it, because last round was also big. And there are not many 75 pointers are coming this days in this occupation


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Friends
I am waiting on for invitation. MY DOE is 5th Jan with 70points. So to clear out the confusion and making it easy i confirm I haven’t recieved it yet. I dont think its moved up into January yet. I guess its still struck in December.. Its been a very long wait for me too.. Lets hope for the best .


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Matt,

Thank you so much your updates, hopefully you will receive it in next one


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Matt1203 said:


> Hi Friends
> I am waiting on for invitation. MY DOE is 5th Jan with 70points. So to clear out the confusion and making it easy i confirm I haven’t recieved it yet. I dont think its moved up into January yet. I guess its still struck in December.. Its been a very long wait for me too.. Lets hope for the best .




Thanks Matt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thaiphd (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi fellow Electronics Engineers,

I applied for S.A. almost a week ago.
Do E.A expect an Electronics Engineer to fulfill all job description in ANZSCO? ie:


> Tasks Include:
> 
> * designing electronic components, circuits and systems used for computer, communication and control systems, and other industrial applications
> * designing software, especially embedded software, to be used within such systems
> ...


My CE1 is about my thesis, CE2 and 3 are about my other open source project in electronics. But my job experience is not about designing electronics system but to install and supervise installing process of electronics equipment in a seismic recording system, including operating, troubleshooting, repairing and maintaining that system.
I'll know the result after a week or so but I really am afraid of losing all my year of experience to have zero point for experience.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Matt for the update.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello guys,

Happy to virtually meet you all.. I’m an electronics engineer (233411) too 😎


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi asween,

What’s your date of effect, total points?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Pareshan said:


> Hi asween,
> 
> Whatâ€™️s your date of effect, total points?


Hello,

Here’s my points breakdown:

Electronics Engineer (233411)
Age: 30 points
Bachelors: 15 points
Masters in Australia: 5 points
English Test: 20 points
Skilled Employment : 5 points (to be approved by EA)

Lodged EOI with 70 points on November 1. I’ll update it after getting my work experience assessment letter.

Currently living in Australia under Visa 485 valid until october 2020.

Thanks.


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi aswin,

Thanks for your update, did you have Australian work experience or the overseas one in electronics? Pls do update us once your status change as well.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Pareshan said:


> Hi aswin,
> 
> Thanks for your update, did you have Australian work experience or the overseas one in electronics? Pls do update us once your status change as well.


Sure thing.


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Guys
Do 70Pointers stand a chance in this round or is it going to be disappointing round again??


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

Hope there will be some good invite numbers today. Pls keep posting once u get an invite.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any updates on electronics engineers? Seems like it was a very small round . If anyone get any news please update here


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Even the 75 pointers did not got any invite for electronics


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

75 Pointers will surely have got the invite!.. They might update on it later but i am 100% sure they have got it!..


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I got the invite in Telecom stream. I applied with 70 points in Electronics Engg on 02/02/2018, and then I got my skills assessed as Telecom Engg(70 points) recently

Regards,
Ejaz




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Matt,

I myself is on 75 points with doe 4 dec. I did not receive any invite. I got my naati cleared was hoping to get the invite today. Sorry for the bad news, but even I am surprised now,


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Don’t know what this people are doing even after doing everything they are not giving, what else a person can do. Really it’s frustrating. Don’t know how many seats they released in electronics may be hardly 5-10. If they continue with this speed then forget


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Pareshan 
Sorry to hear that. You should have recieved an invitation even if low invites were given.. Only reason for you not getting it might be a 80 pointer who had blocked the 75 pointers!..


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

The occupation ceiling reduction have affected really bad and now i fear this occupation will be flagged for removal next financial year!..


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Matt,

But I don’t think there will be hardly more 2-3 80 pointers in electronics. It’s very hard to increase points in this occupation. Only reason can be that they have released hardly 10 seats for this occupation. Hopefully I will get it in the next one


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Pareshan
Hopefully you should get it next round!.. All the best


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Pareshan said:


> Even the 75 pointers did not got any invite for electronics


Don’t worry bro. You’ll get it in the round of invitations. As per Iscah, 75 points were invited only as of November 19.

Cheers!!


----------



## pine2111 (Dec 11, 2018)

That sounds difficult to get invitation for this job . My partner has electrical electronic engineer bachelor degree but he is working as printed circuit board (PCB) tester. Is it ok if my partner do SA for this job? He needs to make up the reference letter fit to tasks of ANZSCO? 

Thanks so much for any advices


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi ejaz,

Did u create a new EOI for telecom engineer or updated the old EOI with occupation?

And did it change the old EOI date?

Thanks


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sanykris said:


> Hi ejaz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I updated the old EOI and the DOE didnt change. 

Regards, 
Ejaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Ejaz


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the invite in Telecom stream. I applied with 70 points in Electronics Engg on 02/02/2018, and then I got my skills assessed as Telecom Engg(70 points) recently
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Does this mean you made two separate cdr applications, first one as an electronics engineer and next as telecommunications engineer?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Ejaz,

Is it okay if the new skill assessment date is after DOE ?

Will it result in any issues?


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Does this mean you made two separate cdr applications, first one as an electronics engineer and next as telecommunications engineer?




Yes. Thats correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sanykris said:


> Hi Ejaz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have asked few people. And they all said its ok. So I hope there should not be any issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Ejaz


----------



## aman987 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Chances of invitation for Electronics Engg. with 60+10 points in 489SS*

Hello everyone..
I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
Here are my details-
Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
Should I file my EOI with these points?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

aman987 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
> Here are my details-
> Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
> ...


Hi 👋,

Have you received state sponsorship?

I’m not sure about Visa 489 but for migrating to Australia, you need either 3 years of relevant skilled employment or should have completed Australian Study Requirements (at least 2 years full time study in australia).

Also I think you should achieve the threshold requirement of 65 points to be eligible for Visa 489; 10 points via state or family sponsorship takes you to 75 points. 

Please correct me if I’m wrong.

Thanks!!


----------



## aman987 (Aug 10, 2018)

I think requirements for visa 489 differ from state to state. For example, if someone wants to apply for WA, he must have an australian qualification or work experience. But in some states like TAS, these conditions are not necessary. My friends got an invitation for TAS with 60+10 points as an civil engineer. My occupation is not in TAS Sol that makes me ineligible for that state. So I was wondering if have a chance in other states such as NT. 
Minimum points for 489 is 65, but 10 state nomination points are included in that. I am not sure about this but I have found this information on almost all the websites.


----------



## birdie12 (Jan 9, 2019)

*CDR regarding*



Ejaz26 said:


> Yes. Thats correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ejaz26,

Did you submit brand new career episodes to Engineers Australia to be reassessed as telecom engineer as well.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

birdie12 said:


> Hey Ejaz26,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit brand new career episodes to Engineers Australia to be reassessed as telecom engineer as well.




Hi Birdie, 
Yes, I submitted the new cdr. 

Regards,
Ejaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Guys, who all got invited?


----------



## Pareshan (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ashween,

What’s ur doe and pts? I am waiting on 4 dec with 75 pts


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Pareshan said:


> Hi ashween,
> 
> Whatâ€™️s ur doe and pts? I am waiting on 4 dec with 75 pts


Next round for you bro.

75 points with DOE 11 Jan. As per Iscah, June for me.


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys
Updated to 75points today. Only concern is that i have 3 more rounds left before my current visa expires. Lets see how things happen!.. Any chance i would get invited in next three rounds?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Matt1203 said:


> Hey guys
> Updated to 75points today. Only concern is that i have 3 more rounds left before my current visa expires. Lets see how things happen!.. Any chance i would get invited in next three rounds?


We will know that in 11 hours time 🤞
myself 75 points with doe Jan 11..My current visa is valid until october 2020 but I’m worried about how long our occupation will stay in the list.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Any good news??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like no.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Any idea till which DOE electronic engineer 70 pointers have been invited?

As per immitracker, it has been moved till may 2018. Is that right?


----------



## thaiphd (Jun 26, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea till which DOE electronic engineer 70 pointers have been invited?
> 
> As per immitracker, it has been moved till may 2018. Is that right?


Sure looks like it.
myimmitracker . com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-48572

But really not sure about this case because this guy Liarztrue had 2 invitations for 2 different occupations, a few months apart.

I have 70 points btw and my DOE is 20/02/2019.


----------



## Mahun (Sep 4, 2016)

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

above should be a familiar link for all, my question is how similar all your duties to those Tasks mentioned here? I am struggling to decide a few things here

1. I have worked with PLCs, control systems, communication device firmware, industrial robotics, and automation systems, I'm an electronics engineer as per defined in the Link?

2. If the answer is Yes, do I still be doing the same job as an electronics engineer if i want to be assessed as Electronics engineer?


thanks


----------



## pavank08 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys

Request your views on below profile

ELECTRONICS ENGINEER (233411)
PTE 1st Attempt
L:75, R:75, S:82, W:77
EOI Lodged: 01/11/2018; 189-70 Points, 190(Any)-75 points
EOI Updated (Corrected EA ID): 21/01/2019; 189-70 Points, 190(Any)-75 Points

What is the potential possibility of receiving invitation and way forward to get invitation soon.

Many thanks in advance.

Pavan


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Try to improve your PTE score to 79+ in all modules and update EOI with 10 more point. No chance of getting ITA with 70 points for 233411.


----------



## yelt (Jun 27, 2019)

pavank08 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Request your views on below profile
> 
> ...


I would advise you to try to improve your PTE score to get 20 points so that your waiting time will be drastically improved.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hello All,
Can someone please tell me if there is a chance of finding a job in Australia for a Physical design engineer (VLSI), who has 4 years of experience working in India? I have searched the job portals like Seek; however, could not find many.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Hello All,
> Can someone please tell me if there is a chance of finding a job in Australia for a Physical design engineer (VLSI), who has 4 years of experience working in India? I have searched the job portals like Seek; however, could not find many.




There are hardly any VLSI jobs in Australia. It's tough for people like us. May have to change our domains a bit and start at a lower level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

I would say none for VLSI jobs in Australia. There are quite a few for ASIC, and FPGA though if you're interested. I assume you should have some basic VHDL/Verilog knowledge, so that would not be an issue looking for FPGA and ASIC jobs.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

sharada_3288 said:


> There are hardly any VLSI jobs in Australia. It's tough for people like us. May have to change our domains a bit and start at a lower level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for replying Sharada! I was actually asking for my wife.
May I know what are the other related domains you are considering to find a job in, once you move to Australia please?


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

We might want to look at FPGA or embedded software based jobs at an entry level. There is no other choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I am trying to get skilled spouse points from my wife. She has cleared the English test already, but she has only a couple of years of work experience in India.


Being an electronics engineer, her skills assessment has to be done from Engineers Australia. Could someone please tell me if she must have minimum 3 years of experience to be eligible for skills assessment? or is it good enough if she has done 3 major projects in her college and the companies she has worked in?

Thank you,
Saravan


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hello, can anyone please email me sample Electronics engineer's CDRs so that I can get an understanding of the format etc? I will private message you my email id if you are willing to share the sample CDRs.


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello mates,

Last year, I moved to Australia on 457 VISA with Electronics Engineer (233411) Job code. 
Now, I don't want to wait for 3 years completion to become eligible for PR under TRT stream. 
My company is also ready to sponsor my PR under DE stream.

I'm a post graduate in Master of Computer Applications (MCA, from India) and working on PLCs, electricity control systems, 
protocol development for field communication devices, and automation systems for last 13 years.
My question here is, do I need to go for skills assessment from EA (because of 233411 jobcode) OR ACS (because of my educational background)?
and I'm not sure of whether I'm eligible for EA assessment due to my educational background.

I'm in big dilemma now. guys, could you please let me know your suggestions.

Thank you,
Bhaskar


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

bhaskar.1237 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Last year, I moved to Australia on 457 VISA with Electronics Engineer (233411) Job code.
> Now, I don't want to wait for 3 years completion to become eligible for PR under TRT stream.
> ...


Hello everyone,
Could you please shed some light on the above query? 
Thank you for your valuable inputs.

Regards,
Bhaskar


----------

